# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Onderzoek naar tbc in ziekenhuizen - Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## maharidoed

Jammer, dat het op deze manier achterhaalt moet worden.
Misschien ook een optie om wéér terug te gaan naar het idee, om oa vooral mensen die in de zorg ( gaan ) werken in te enten tegen tbc . ( mantoux en/of de bcg prik )
Alle beetjes helpen, want als je het zo hoort, is tbc weer in opkomst.

----------

